# Czech Lines



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Who's up for a discussion on Czech bloodlines? A 100% Czech pup will be joining our household shortly.

I've only had one Czech import previously, he was a retired dual purpose K-9, very nice dog. Less drive than I would have expected, more serious. Great head.

So let's talk about working abilities, drives, temperament and health as well as personal experiences and thoughts!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

What is his pedigree. Let's involve that in the discussion also. Not just your pup but other relevant Czech blood lines. Along with any breeders who may be producing uncontaminated Czech lines.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I'm going to attempt to post the link. Please forgive me if it doesn't work. I suck at this.
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=1902284&mother=634896


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't get the link to load. 
What about the Czech dogs drew you too them.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

cdwoodcox said:


> I can't get the link to load.
> What about the Czech dogs drew you too them.


I probably did something wrong in posting the link. If you go to the breeder's website, weberhausgsd.com, current litters, he's in the RR litter, Coco x Tom. The link to the Pedigree Database is there.

My interest evolved out of my fascination with E Europe once we got access to the dogs and my experience with Baron, the K-9. 

There was a drive to work there that was intense.

Mainly, I fell in love with the litter's sire, Tom. I swooned when I saw a video of him working with the breeder after just 18 days with her. The grace, the effortlessness, the pure joy in the work-amazing to see.

And that's knowing Tom is very much a one handler dog.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=1902284&mother=634896

There's the link, for those interested.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/breeding.result?father=1902284&mother=634896
> 
> There's the link, for those interested.


Thank you!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My experience with my female has changed my way of thinking about the breed. She is high drive but settles well in the house (that took about 2 years though, she's almost 6 now).

I have done a lot with her and things just come easy to her. She always is happy to work no matter what I ask. Everything is done at top speed though so I have to be sure I know what I want, etc. She is social and yet has no problem biting for real. She has protected my sister and i, including a neighbor from a real threat twice in the last two years. No doubts she wouldn't follow through.

We do IPO and she (after a few years away from the sport) finished high BH in a very competitive group. That was her, not my training...Lol.

Her protection can be real but she also knows how to have fun with the decoy. That is new to her and I encourage it, I don't need a man eater. 

She is just a great dog, a bit much at times in terms of drive and such but I love her.

We have a pup coming home this year from Darka Jipo-me x Tom from Weberhaus. Close to the same mother line as my Zefra. I have no doubts we will see some of the same qualities.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My experience with my female has changed my way of thinking about the breed. She is high drive but settles well in the house (that took about 2 years though, she's almost 6 now).
> 
> I have done a lot with her and things just come easy to her. She always is happy to work no matter what I ask. Everything is done at top speed though so I have to be sure I know what I want, etc. She is social and yet has no problem biting for real. She has protected my sister and i, including a neighbor from a real threat twice in the last two years. No doubts she wouldn't follow through.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but from what I hear Darka and Tom are fantastic. Should be a great litter.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

@Julian....if there are six or more puppies, this litter will produce a couple pups of the type you were interested in in terms of hardness and strong active aggression.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My experience with my female has changed my way of thinking about the breed. She is high drive but settles well in the house (that took about 2 years though, she's almost 6 now).
> 
> I have done a lot with her and things just come easy to her. She always is happy to work no matter what I ask. Everything is done at top speed though so I have to be sure I know what I want, etc. She is social and yet has no problem biting for real. She has protected my sister and i, including a neighbor from a real threat twice in the last two years. No doubts she wouldn't follow through.
> 
> ...


When is your pup coming home?

I've got a Coco x Tom male coming in about two weeks from Weberhaus!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Darka has yet to be bred yet. I'm hoping she will come into heat any time now, so possibly spring.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Darka has yet to be bred yet. I'm hoping she will come into heat any time now, so possibly spring.


What drew you to that litter? Have you seen Darka and Tom in person?

I admit to having a real thing for Tom.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Darka's dam (Masa) and my females dam are full sisters. I wanted a pup out of Masa since before Malinda had her..That's actually how I "met" Malinda, we share a lot of common dog crushes. 

When she brought Darka and another female home I watched them grow up through video and talking to Malinda. My female shares a lot of the same traits, behavior and we have had similar training challenges and success (she actually went out and trialed though...Lol).

I have really done a lot of research on those bloodlines, which lines cross nicely, etc. I have spoken to many offspring and neices, uncle's, etc. I think these particular lines have something special both for the breed as a awhile and just some sassy fun attitude. She lovingly called Darka "Dork dog" and I see that in my girl and others of similar lines and breedings. Don't piss them off because they will stand their ground but with their people and non threats they are fun loving social trouble makers. A mix of both worlds.

When my sister w came to me ready for a dog to work, she knew she wanted something like Zefra. Drive, focus, wants to be with the handler, hard and easy to recover, yet fun and a clear head. She started the same path as i did. Research lead to Malinda.

We live together and train the dogs together so this was a joint decision and the dog, technically hers will be both of our responsibility with me working her in IPO most likely in the beginning.

Tom was her and Malinda's choice. The pedigree is stacked of course and the cross should give my sister exactly what she is after. A little more seriousness, hardness and that is a nice balance.

I am hoping to meet them both in person but after 6 or more years of talking to Malinda and following the progress of her dogs, I have no worries.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Just a non-professional opinion here, although I have had GSDs for most of my 70 years... I acquired a Czech boy as a rescue, long story, I wouldn't have been able to afford a pup of his breeding, lol. But I deeply love him, his personality, and while he doesn't have an assigned job, he took one on all by himself. I am a caregiver (fulltime) for my sister, who has several disabilities. He helps me, and has become invaluable. He singlehandedly saved her from falling into a large glass window, when she fainted. He's not big, but he snatched her gown as she started to go down, and held her--his 65 lbs. vs her 200 lbs, dead weight, until I could realize what was going on and ran to help him. He wakes me at night if she needs help, and he scolds her, lol, if he thinks she is doing something she shouldn't try. And after being beat on, starved, abused for nearly the first two years of his life, he bonded with me within minutes after we met, something the foster had never seen from him. He is definitely a one-person handler dog, although my sister is his personal charge, and he is tolerant of others. If I could, I would get another in a hot second when we have him no more.

Susan


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Love them Czech dogs!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Darka's dam (Masa) and my females dam are full sisters. I wanted a pup out of Masa since before Malinda had her..That's actually how I "met" Malinda, we share a lot of common dog crushes.
> 
> When she brought Darka and another female home I watched them grow up through video and talking to Malinda. My female shares a lot of the same traits, behavior and we have had similar training challenges and success (she actually went out and trialed though...Lol).
> 
> ...


I hope you will post often about your pup's development and progress in training. This will be so fun to watch!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Just a non-professional opinion here, although I have had GSDs for most of my 70 years... I acquired a Czech boy as a rescue, long story, I wouldn't have been able to afford a pup of his breeding, lol. But I deeply love him, his personality, and while he doesn't have an assigned job, he took one on all by himself. I am a caregiver (fulltime) for my sister, who has several disabilities. He helps me, and has become invaluable. He singlehandedly saved her from falling into a large glass window, when she fainted. He's not big, but he snatched her gown as she started to go down, and held her--his 65 lbs. vs her 200 lbs, dead weight, until I could realize what was going on and ran to help him. He wakes me at night if she needs help, and he scolds her, lol, if he thinks she is doing something she shouldn't try. And after being beat on, starved, abused for nearly the first two years of his life, he bonded with me within minutes after we met, something the foster had never seen from him. He is definitely a one-person handler dog, although my sister is his personal charge, and he is tolerant of others. If I could, I would get another in a hot second when we have him no more.
> 
> Susan


He sounds wonderful! Do you have pics?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I post a lot on my personal FB page and we will share progress there as well as my other dogs, feel free to find me on Malinda's group page and add me. My first name is my handle here.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What drew you to Tom? Or the Loki x Tom litter?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

cliffson1 said:


> @Julian....if there are six or more puppies, this litter will produce a couple pups of the type you were interested in in terms of hardness and strong active aggression.


@cliffson1

Which litter are you referring too? The Darka x Tom litter should produce some good working dogs that would meet his need I would suspect.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> What drew you to Tom? Or the Loki x Tom litter?


I swooned when I saw the video of Tom working with Malinda after just eighteen days together. Especially knowing he's a one handler dog.

We originally hoped for a War x Tom pup, but that breeding didn't take. Now I'm happy with Loki x Tom. I think she's brought in some of her sociability.

The green collar male is our baby. I'm expecting him to do well in IPO.

I would love your thoughts!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> @cliffson1
> 
> Which litter are you referring too? The Darka x Tom litter should produce some good working dogs that would meet his need I would suspect.


I was speaking of the Darka x Tom litter.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying Cliff, I think there will be some very nice dogs produced from this litter.

We have waited a long time to bring another home so I am excited to see and work this new pup.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> @Julian....if there are six or more puppies, this litter will produce a couple pups of the type you were interested in in terms of hardness and strong active aggression.


are these good odds?

I would like to see a stronger commonality among the pups .


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I post a lot on my personal FB page and we will share progress there as well as my other dogs, feel free to find me on Malinda's group page and add me. My first name is my handle here.


Malinda has a FB group?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, search her kennel name. It's quite active as well.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Yes, search her kennel name. It's quite active as well.


I found her FB page, but nothing about a group. What's it called? You can pm me if you like. Thanks!


----------

